# Chevy cab/roof light strobe mod



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Hear is a mod done that I did to put flashing leds in my cab roof of my 2005 Chevy cab lights, and I still kept the roof lights,It can be done!!! click this link for pic

http://picasaweb.google.com/BOSTONFATBOB/NewCamPicSummer09?feat=directlink


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Very sweet.....! What LED's did you use?


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

millsaps118;798058 said:


> Very sweet.....! What LED's did you use?


They are called type R ,I got them off eBay this was an experiment so I did not spend much money on them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's cool. Do you have any pics/video of them working after it's all back together?


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

If you click on the third to last pic there is a short video clip in the dark.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

that is really cool, good work!


----------



## supersteve1191 (Mar 4, 2009)

are the leds whit or amber


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

They are white.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Good job man.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea good job. They look good. But not very bright. I might suggest some soundoff ghost lights. Their small and bright. Dont know what else would fit in there.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

great job.......t-4's or ghost would be my choice as well


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, thats slicl, we have been looking for ideas for our new truck. How much did this cost you? Please pm or message me, thanks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good.


----------

